# Help identifying oil seal for passenger side axle



## goblin11372 (Apr 11, 2021)

2018 Rogue SV AWD
I disassembled the right axle and needed to replace two seals but it looks like the dealer provided a different seal and only one piece despite me providing VIN and description of what was needed (I received part# 38342-3VX0B). Any suggestions on what could be the proper part number for it? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try looking it up at NissanPartsDeal.com. I tried but without the VIN, there were too many variables.


----------



## goblin11372 (Apr 11, 2021)

Thank you.
I went to the local dealer, and he gives me these two seals. It fits and works perfectly.


----------



## ThomasThomas91 (Jul 8, 2021)

Each car has its own VIN code, this is a unique number that allows you to identify a single vehicle and get important information about it. You can do a vin check history on the Vininspect website. This is a quality service that will show you all the information you need before purchasing.


----------



## temashkab27 (Dec 10, 2021)

it came in handy for me, thanks)


----------

